# New baby boy!



## Tallistrailblzr (Aug 10, 2015)

New myotonic baby boy! His mother's name is Twister due to the Tornado on her head. Any name suggestions for this little sweetie? They are TN Fainting Myotonic goats.


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

Beautiful baby, I like Typhoon


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my word, He's ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Alleysalley02 (Jun 25, 2015)

You have moyotonics! I do to! Finally I've found someone else! lol:stars: How about Gatsby or Domino.


----------



## Tallistrailblzr (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes @alleysalley02 I do! Question- are yours ever born with floppy looking ears like this? All the other ones have cute little perky ears. I wonder if his will perk up?? I attached a picture of some of ours. All of them have the cute ears.


----------



## Alleysalley02 (Jun 25, 2015)

Tallistrailblzr said:


> Yes @alleysalley02 I do! Question- are yours ever born with floppy looking ears like this? All the other ones have cute little perky ears. I wonder if his will perk up?? I attached a picture of some of ours. All of them have the cute ears.


I haven't kidded yet but, I do know they are born like that as they grow older they will slowly start to go up. Sometimes it takes awhile.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Floppy ears can be a sign of selenium deficiency.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

What an absolute doll! I like "Typhoon" -- or perhaps "Tornado" (remember Zorro's drop dead gorgeous black horse in "Mask of Zorro"?) It's a play off his mama and it also looks like he has a small tornado on his forehead.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute


----------



## Tallistrailblzr (Aug 10, 2015)

He shouldn't have a deficiency. His mom has access to loose goat minerals 24 hours a day. I would hope she isn't deficient. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## slackwater (Jul 24, 2015)

I breed myotonics also - the ears will stiffen up eventually. Caught me off guard w/the 1st kid,too!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Adorable!  Typhoon, Jack Frost, Chill, Hailstorm, Monsoon, Frostbite, Zero, Olaf, any other Frozen character, Hurricane.... Are you trying to stick to the storm theme?


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Tallistrailblzr said:


> New myotonic baby boy! His mother's name is Twister due to the Tornado on her head. Any name suggestions for this little sweetie? They are TN Fainting Myotonic goats.


Cyclone? El Nino?

Or since his mama is called Twister, that made me think of the movie and the songs in it...how about Van Halen?



Tallistrailblzr said:


> Yes @alleysalley02 I do! Question- are yours ever born with floppy looking ears like this? All the other ones have cute little perky ears. I wonder if his will perk up?? I attached a picture of some of ours. All of them have the cute ears.





slackwater said:


> I breed myotonics also - the ears will stiffen up eventually. Caught me off guard w/the 1st kid,too!


I raise a mix of Nubians, Saanens and Toggenburgs and most of my kids have floppy ears at first. I was so excited because I love lop ears and then little by little their ears stood up. By the time I realized the two whose ears were staying floppy they were bought and paid for.:doh::laugh:


----------



## arjuna (Oct 24, 2015)

He looks like a "calf" to me


----------

